# How does Bermuda feel under the feet?



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

I know this is a silly question, Is Bermudagrass dense when cutting low, compared to Kentucky Bluegrass?

I'm evaluating them for replacing my transition zone lawn. The best thing ever is the thick carpet feeling of KBG.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tneicna said:


> I know this is a silly question, Is Bermudagrass dense when cutting low, compared to Kentucky Bluegrass?
> 
> I'm evaluating them for replacing my transition zone lawn. The best thing ever is the thick carpet feeling of KBG.


What is your definition of low? Are you willing to use a reel mower?

Generally speaking, the lower you cut bermuda (with a reel mower), the more dense it will grow. Here is some footage...


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Ware said:


> tneicna said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a silly question, Is Bermudagrass dense when cutting low, compared to Kentucky Bluegrass?
> ...


0.25 inch?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Quite honestly, it's a lot scratchier feeling than KBG. Assuming you mean barefoot.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

In my opinion, bermuda is a lot firmer and crunchier on the bare skin. KBG is more like hair, its very fine and soft. I believe zoysia is also pretty soft on the skin, but I would let someone who has that lawn comment further.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have had many people walk my lawn barefoot and say it is so soft it's like walking on carpet. 
This is in my back yard which is full bermuda, it is a mix of 419 and seeded from lowes, I mow at 3/4" and started using PGR last summer. Hybrid bermuda has fine leaf and therefore softer, use of PGR just makes this even better.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

in growing season the hybrid i have was advertised to have the feel of zoysia, and it totally does, at 5/8 or 1/2 it feels like a cool soft carpet.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Common Bermuda at 2.5"


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

SWB said:


> Common Bermuda at 2.5"


Wow. Can you cut it very high? I was always under the impression you have to cut it at <=0.50


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I cut my common Bermuda between 2.5" - 3". It looked awesome. I had some invasive Bermuda come in and take over large portions of my 2 acres. I'll be doing a Reno this May and seeding with Yukon this time.
Here's an older pic with the dog.


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

To the OP. Have you ever walked the fairway on a golf course? When done right...it's just like that! That's roughly .4-.5 depending on the course and time of year.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

EricInGA said:


> To the OP. Have you ever walked the fairway on a golf course? When done right...it's just like that! That's roughly .4-.5 depending on the course and time of year.


It's been decades.

I'm looking at Latitude 36


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Its mandatory that I reel mow my yard barefoot. It feels great to me, but I grew up with 26 years experience for nasty St Aug


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

The stem of Bermudas is too pokey, fine bladed Zoysia cultivars are the "feels like carpet" grasses.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Feels great barefoot if it's maintained properly. When it's allowed to get tall and "leggy" with the green mowed off every mow it feels like hay.

Short


Tall but still maintained properly


Tall and not maintained property


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Had Bermuda and still have tifgrand, all sub .75". Soft? You feel the earth (excluding dwarfs )...wins the ball roll contest

Zoysia is much softer ...shoot density


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Cut low it feels like a carpet. 419 this past October so it was already well on it's way to dormancy.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Mine is cut at an inch with pgr last year. Huge difference from no pgr.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I think you need to consider your climate.
Northern Virginia correct, 
I dont know your climate but if so you are barely in the transition zone. You will not have alot of time to enjoy your yard before it goes dormant. Im in Nashville and I have a green lawn until after Halloween. Almost Thanksgiving. If your home is higher north than Kentucky I would seriously consider staying with what you have.


----------

